# Snag with Jungle enclosure.



## B_STATS (May 13, 2013)

Just got the heat lights and cages fitted and there's about 45-50 cm of space beneath them for basking. I figure Jungles like to bask up high but this enclosure just didn't turn out that way (I bought the shell already put together). It's 5 feet long by 2 wide by 3 high. I was thinking of remedying this with a round half log that people use to sit on at camp grounds that would let her curl up right underneath. Or maybe I'll just use this one for Ridgey Monitors and buy another enclosure for my Jungle lol. Ah DIY! how I hate it.


----------



## Shaggz (May 14, 2013)

or you could wedge a nice branch on an angle from corner to corner so that the jungle can choose how close he wants to be to the heat


----------



## B_STATS (May 14, 2013)

Yeah I've thought about that. The enclosure has a door at each end though so it makes it hard to organise where I'll have the branches.


----------



## slide (May 14, 2013)

How about making something to go from front to back in a ladder type configuration or making a shelf or hanging from the top or a hide with the appropriate height to get in "the zone" : )

Cheers, Aaron


----------

